# whos giddy about the shows



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

my hands up all my girlies start competing soon and i cant wait to see them shaking there bits on stage?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I've noticed a few posts on FB from them. They're bouncing like Tigger on E-numbers! LOL


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm just waiting for my first competition to roll around, and it's not far away at all. All prepared and ready to show off my transformed physique.


----------

